
Care by Volvo: The car subscription plan that covers it all - smacktoward
https://www.volvocars.com/us/cars/new-models/xc40/care-by-volvo
======
devhead
$600/mo, i'll be sure to keep on not signing up for that; if you are nixing
the need for a dealership that's a good thing. price point vs millage allowed
is far too off for my liking though.

